# Stalla



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Dopo aver provato tutte le stanze della casa, mi sono innamorato nella stalla, semplicemente perché è stato lontano dalla casa e perché aveva un ingresso separato. Questo è sempre stato il mio sogno. Così potevo stare con me stesso e ne avevo veramente bisogno.

Ero in una fase di forte instabilità emozionale e oscillavo fra estremo odio e lieve amore di me stesso. Cercavo di nascondere l'odio, forse con successo, ma è stato molto predominante. Ero convinto di non valere nulla, nonostante il fatto che io tentassi dimostrare tutti i giorni il contrario, a me e al mondo. Aveva anche a che fare con l'immaturità sessuale. Ero fisicamente adulto, ma psicologicamente la sessualità era sommersa da qualche parte.

Non volevo avere figli per nessun motivo, perché ero convinto di essere brutto. In realtà ero soltanto disturbato e mezzo matto, come molti altri ragazzi della mia età. Nonostante, loro pazzia era la mia destinazione di vita, proporzionalmente irrangiungibile ai miei sforzi. Semplicemente non capivo il senso della vita. E ogni fallimento aumentava il sentimento di solitudine e inutilità.

Nonostante tutto non ero mai depressivo. È stato semplicemente una rabbia che aumentava e che dovevo lasciare quanto prima. Mi sono sfogato fisicamente con il lavoro duro dell'agricoltura e nell'edilizia. Per me erano sicuramente lavori inadeguati, ma hanno sciolto alcuni problemi. Soprattutto diventavo più muscoloso, che per me era una delle priorità, perché mi avevano convinto gli altri che non ero abbastanza forte.

Con il lavoro manuale ho anche visto che avevo sempre mangiato troppo poco, troppa frutta e verdura, e troppo poche proteine. Non potevo crescere, perché mi mancava il carburante. E i contadini e muratori mi hanno messo il turbo. Mi riempivano letteralmente ed erano sorpresi quanto c'entrava. Anch'io.
Intendiamoci. Ero talmente abituato alla fame che non la sentivo più. Con l'assunzione di cibi inadeguati per il tipo di attività consumavo tutte le energie assorbite e anche quelle poche di riserva per crescere, e non bastavano mai. Questa mancanza di cibo mi ha reso irritabile a oltranza. E questa continua irritazione mi era diventato "fatale" quando ero bambino. Cioè non solo avevo fame, ma l'irritazione causata dalla fame era poi anche una colpa. Non sono mancate mai le occasioni per punire questa colpa.

In aggiunta a questo deficit nutrimenzionale, mia sorella Veronika era celiaca. Di conseguenza erano quasi esclusi tutti gli alimenti a base di grano. Per comodità quindi si mangiava riso e granturco. Risotto, riso al latte, riso bianco, riso bianco ancora, e ancora. Finito il riso, polenta. Finita la polenta, patate. Poi magari un piatto di spaghetti. Poi nuovamente riso.

In tavola l'unico grasso era margarina, perché costava poco. Il consumo di sale era controllato, perché era considerato dannoso. Se la gente ci regalava cibi allora furono smistati. Tutto quello che in qualche modo era considerato insano, è stato buttato via oppure nel caso migliore dato ai turchi. Perché mia madre era convinta che soffrivano la fame. I dolci erano esclusi se non per la torta di domenica.

Se portavamo dolci dalla scuola allora mia madre li sequestrava e li buttava via. La stessa sorte ai dolci comprati dai nostri soldi. Se compravamo dolci, allora dovevamo andare lontano, perché nostra madre non poteva sapere che li avevamo, non li potevamo portare a casa. E quando eravamo invitati da qualcuno cercavamo di andarci solo noi, perché in presenza dei nostri genitori non ci era possibile consumare nessuna delle buone cose.

Solo per fare un esempio. Eravamo invitati a una festa di matrimonio. Nel cortile si arrostiva un cinghiale. Io stavo lì vicino e volevo avere un pezzo. Un qualunque pezzo. E dopo esserci stato circa mezz'ora, forse anche di più, mi ha tagliato una costola. Contento della mia conquista sono corso a tavola a mangiarla. A tavola c'era mio babbo. Anche lui aveva fame ma non aveva il coraggio di chiedere al tizio del cinghiale un pezzo.

Allora il mio babbo mi convinse che questo pezzo era troppo grande per me e che mi dovesse aiutare a finirlo. Raschiava quindi il pezzettino di carne dall'osso e se lo mise nel suo piatto. Mi diede indietro l'osso, istruendomi come trarre vantaggio da questo boccone. Cinque minuti più tardi ero nuovamente a chiedere un altro pezzo. Ma il tizio non era stupido, aveva capito benissimo dove andava a finire. E così mi imboccava pezzettini di carne. Mentre mio padre stava lì seduto con occhi di triglia.

Se non lavoravo da altre parti rovistavo nell'orto di Georg. Non si poteva dire diversamente. In un angolo avevo seminato papaveri blu che poi fiorivano vigorosamente. Avevano talmente l'aspetto di oppio, che mi era un pochino scomodo. Ma alla fine non ero certo e volevo vedere se i semi erano utilizzabili. Un giorno ci passava Erich e ha tagliato tutto per i suoi conigli. Mi ha lasciato abbastanza sconsigliato e illuso.
Georg mi insegnava molto, ma non era in grado di saziare la mia fame di sapere. Volevo provare tutte le cose in prima persona. Ero viziato dalla fertilità delle isole Canarie e così ero sempre alla ricerca del concime perfetto, perché secondo me le piante erano troppo piccole e ringrizite.

Georg aveva tuttavia tutto il tempo che mi mancava e questo mi mandava su tutte le furie. Inoltre si doveva sempre fare tutto in un determinato modo. Non si doveva andare col coltello nella marmellata perché il burro rancido avrebbe poi guastato il sapore. Comprensibile, ma il burro non l'avrebbe mai fatta, perché avremmo mangiato tutto prima che accadesse. E così era dappertutto, anche nell'orto.

Di sera, quando ero poi da solo nella mia stalla, prima in un sacco a pelo e poi su un materasso complicato, sognavo mia selvaggia infelicità sessuale come una bestia pazza, rinchiuso in me stesso e incapace di lasciarla fuori. Ero ossessionato di me stesso e al confine di una follia, che forse potevo percepire solo io in tutta l'estensione. Non ero nemmeno disposto a farmi aiutare, perché mi vergognavo di me stesso, dei miei sogni e dei miei desideri.


----------

